# powerbook G4 ne s'allume plus



## davincent (6 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
je n'arrive plus a démarrer mon powerbook
soit il reste en écran noir
soitv j'ai un écran blanc où il est écrit mac-boot ou shut down
mac-boot ne marche pas, il me marque alloc-mem request too big

voila ou j'en suis
j'ai cherché ds le forum, essayé de lire le cd de restitution avec la touche c au démarrage ms tjs rien
si qq'un a d'autres idées
merci


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Octobre 2008)

Tout d'abord Reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R enfoncé au démarrage et attendre 3 dongs) puis reset SMU.

Sinon je pense que la mémoire vive interne est morte ! ce qui signifirais que la carte mère serait morte

OLDMAC


----------



## MacexpertFrance (9 Octobre 2008)

Sur un powerbook pas de ram intégré moi je pense plutot que ta ram doit effectivement avoir un probleme ou un problème de pile


----------



## davincent (30 Octobre 2008)

merci pour vos reponses ms rien ne se passe 
je crois que je vais aller voir le reparateur
merci a vs pour vos rteponses


----------

